# Repticon Baltimore-1/30,1/31/2016



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey froggers,its that time again! Come on by and get rid of that cabin fever and see us this weekend at Repticon Baltimore-actually Timonium,Md.We will have a nice selection of cb dart frogs,uncommon viv plants.both potted and cuttings,bromeliads,fruitflies/isopods, leaf litter,etc. No snow this weekend,we dodged a bullet! Look forward to seeing you guys/girls this weekend!

Here are some frogs we will be offering:
Tincs:
Brazilian Yellow-head
Azureus
Robertus
True sips
Regina
Patricia
Matecho
Nikita

Ranitomeya(thumbnails):
Arena Blanca Amazonicus
Banded imitator intermedius
Vanzolini
Reticulatus
Southern variablis
Chazuta imitator
Varadero imitator
Benedicta
CV fantasticus

Misc:
Yellow Terriblis
Vittatus
Leucomelas
Green/Bronze auratus
Colon pumilio (Villegas line)
Escudo pumilio-breeding trio)
Adult Robertus tinc pair

Thanks for looking,and hope to see you this weekend!
Ron


----------

